# Rihanna: Es ist hart einen Mann zu finden



## beachkini (5 Apr. 2012)

​
Wer hätte gedacht, dass sich eine derartige Schönheit wie Rihanna schwer tut einen Mann zu finden? Wohl niemand, doch in der neuen Ausgabe der “Elle” verrät die 24-jährige Sängerin aus Barbados genau das. Außerdem sprach sie über ihre Trennung von ihrem “Prügel-Ex” Chris Brown und davon, wie sehr sie sich nach diesem schrecklichen Vorfall befreit gefühlt habe.

Dass die sexy Sängerin immer noch Single ist, kann man eigentlich kaum glauben, doch ihrer Meinung nach ist es für jeden Menschen schwer den richtigen Partner zu finden. “Ich denke nicht, dass etwas damit zu tun hat berühmt zu sein.”, erklärte Rihanna. Es gäbe nur eine große Dürre da draußen, fügte sie hinzu. Was ihren Traumprinzen betrifft meinte die Sängerin: “Es sollte jemand sein, der mich ausgleicht. Denn dann machen Dinge wie mein voller Terminkalender keine Probleme.” Rihanna habe schon einmal einen Freund gehabt, also wisse sie, sie könne es wieder tun. Die Sängerin ist allerdings gezeichnet, gezeichnet von ihrem Ex Chris Brown. Nach seiner gewalttätigen Attacke auf Rihanna im Jahr 2009, fühlte sich die 24-Jährige vor der Öffentlichkeit blamiert.

Dieser Vorfall habe sie nur stärker gemacht, erklärte Rihanna, “Ich sagte, okay Mist. Jetzt wissen sie mehr von mir, als ich eigentlich von mir preisgeben will. Das ist peinlich.” Doch gleichzeitig war dieses Erlebnis für die Sängerin auch ein Befreiungs-Moment. Sie fügte hinzu, es sei ihr befreiender Augenblick gewesen. Ab sofort hätten die Leute darüber sagen können was sie wollen, denn sie hatte nichts mehr zu verstecken.

Wir können uns sehr gut vorstellen, dass es nach so einem Erlebnis sehr schwer ist wieder Jemandem voll und ganz zu vertrauen, doch Rihanna ist zuversichtlich. Was ihre Zukunft und eine eigene Familie betrifft, erklärte sie: “Es könnte schon morgen sein, es könnte aber auch noch 20 Jahre dauern. Wenn der Zeitpunkt richtig ist, wird mir Gott einen kleinen Engel schenken. Aber zuerst muss ich natürlich noch einen Mann finden. Ich meine, hier fehlt ein ganz wichtiges Puzzle-Teil.” Wir sind uns sicher, dass die Sängerin ihr Puzzle-Teil noch finden wird.
(prominent24.de)


----------



## Punisher (5 Apr. 2012)

wann und wo soll ich sie denn treffen?


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Apr. 2012)

wenn man so langweilig und unerotisch ist, ist das natürlich kein Wunder..eine der überschätztesten Frauen für mich überhaupt...nervt nur noch


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Apr. 2012)

für diese Super-Promis ist das immer schwer


----------



## Fraggle (5 Apr. 2012)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> wenn man so langweilig und unerotisch ist, ist das natürlich kein Wunder..eine der überschätztesten Frauen für mich überhaupt...nervt nur noch



happy09 das trifft eher auf Stefanie Hertel zu


----------



## krawutz (6 Apr. 2012)

Ich kann das nachvollziehen. Ich suche grad ein Auto - mindestens 200 Km/h, Verbrauch höchstens 2 l, soll mindestens 50 t Last befördern können und es muss natürlich wasserdicht sein. Bis 2 Km Flughöhe wären schön und es sollte tschitscheringrün sein. Kaum zu glauben - bisher noch nichts gefunden !


----------



## Q (11 Apr. 2012)

war klar dass RiRi damit schöne Diskussionen auslöst  :thx: für die Info


----------

